# Original C50 decals



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have searched around the internet and not come up with a definitive answer. 

I am looking for OEM decals for my 2008 C50, just the top tube decals.

Searching around the internet I come up with a hodge podge of Colnago decals, but nothing that is specific for my bike and paint scheme. 

I am in the US, is there a US rep for Colnago? Other than just random dealers? Does any one know if OEM decals would be available thru Colnago in Italy? If so who would I contact?

And yes I have looked into some decal makers but that is my second choice, I would like original if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd try Mike at Maestro. He's been in the Colnago business for decades. I just bought a frame from him recently. Good person to deal with. 

Colnago Racing Cycles and Frames, Maestro UK worldwide and the USA


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

pmf said:


> I'd try Mike at Maestro. He's been in the Colnago business for decades. I just bought a frame from him recently. Good person to deal with.
> 
> Colnago Racing Cycles and Frames, Maestro UK worldwide and the USA


Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

